
Fewer numbers, better science - Someone
http://www.nature.com/news/fewer-numbers-better-science-1.20858
======
hammock
The same could be said for economics.

For more logic-based economics, built a priori from axioms rather than a
posteriori from empiricism (which is now coming under ever-increasing fire),
start with Human Action by Mises. Ironically, the type of reasoning used is
closer to what actual math proofs look like than anything coming out of
metric-obsessed mainstream economics.

~~~
cossatot
One of the reasons I love geoscience, particularly geology, is the logic-based
approach to much of problem solving. A lot of the science is done by combining
qualitative descriptions with logical determinations of relationships between
rock units and/or events that leave some mark in the rock record. Quantitative
work is often done to understand dates and rates. Very little of the work
relies on correlations and significance testing, so p-hacking is quite rare.

------
pvaldes
Nice cartoon

